# comment activer airplay



## TwistX (23 Novembre 2010)

J'ai telecharger ios 4.2.1 hier soir mais je n'arrive pas à l'utilisé: la petit icon n'est pas là... je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire alors je dis HELP..........
Sinon comment configurer mes idevice....
merci de vos réponses..


----------



## stéphane33 (23 Novembre 2010)

TwistX a dit:


> J'ai telecharger ios 4.2.1 hier soir mais je n'arrive pas à l'utilisé: la petit icon n'est pas là... je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire alors je dis HELP ME..........
> merci de vos réponses..



TU DOIS FAIRE UNE MISE A JOUR DE L APLLE TV AUSSI.
DANS MISE A JOUR LOGICIEL DE L APPLE TV ET CA DEVRAIT FONCTIONNER


----------

